# Do I go for the big move to USA



## Debz1973 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi
I am a newbie and just starting the process and paperwork to move my family from UK to USA to join my father and family. I have two young children so its a lot to consider with schools, jobs, finding a home etc but also just starting all over again is scary!! 

Can anyone offer any advice? Anyone with a young family done it? Any regrets? What research should I do? 

Sorry for all the questions but would appreciate any advice 

Thank you

Debbie


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Debz1973 said:


> Hi
> I am a newbie and just starting the process and paperwork to move my family from UK to USA to join my father and family. I have two young children so its a lot to consider with schools, jobs, finding a home etc but also just starting all over again is scary!!
> 
> Can anyone offer any advice? Anyone with a young family done it? Any regrets? What research should I do?
> ...


Are YOU a US citizen? Just asking since if you are not, and your father is sponsoring you it is a 10 year wait for married sons and daughters.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

One step at a time:

a) Is your father a US citizen
b) What makes you as an adult with children consider the move

Your questions are too broad to answer without some details.


----------



## Borgy21 (Nov 8, 2012)

It is not an easy thing to do. There are lots of consider: a job with good health insurance, your qualifications for a job, a good and safe place to live, etc. Personally, I would not tackle it on my own with 2 small kids unless 1) I had a really good job waiting for me, 2) I was very realistic and realize that the social services in this country are not like the ones in the UK. There is no free ride in the US, and I have lived here 40 years, so I do speak from experience. Think long and hard, and weigh each option, including the social benefits of living in the UK.


----------



## naplesfranklin (Sep 14, 2011)

Debz1973 said:


> Hi
> I am a newbie and just starting the process and paperwork to move my family from UK to USA to join my father and family. I have two young children so its a lot to consider with schools, jobs, finding a home etc but also just starting all over again is scary!!
> 
> Can anyone offer any advice? Anyone with a young family done it? Any regrets? What research should I do?
> ...


Hi Debbie, we moved with no children 20 years ago to Naples Fl. We had a great time but when the small boy came along that's when I started to regret the move. Family is everything, even though you perhaps don't think so. It's hard not being with your family through the trial and tribulations of raising kids. They miss their English cousins, aunts, uncles, grand parents even though they don't see them but two times a year, if that. When someone in the UK gets sick it's dire. I lost my elder sister two years ago to cancer and it was heart wrenching not being there with her on a daily basis. My mum and dad are getting old and in their 80's and this now is becoming a daily worry for me and every day I wish I was there with them. 

On the other hand, my son is now 15 and going to college in a couple of years, and this is something which he would not have done had he been born in the UK. He will most definitely benefit from our move going forward with his own family when he raises one. He has the world in the palm of his hands to be whatever he sets his sights on. He would never have this in the UK (well not from our humble roots). We have fantastic qualify of life and if I could have my family here Naples Fl would be paradise, absolutely no question. My husband has never looked back but he has no family and men view things differently to women. If you want the best for your kids and your kids, kids, then make the move. If you can have a relative come with you - all the better. Hope this helps.


----------



## henriett86 (Jan 14, 2013)

Debz, How was it? Share the experience


----------

